# Candy King E-liquid Recalled



## Hooked (4/6/19)

Drip More has recalled four lots of “Candy King — Worms” e-liquid that the company says contains a higher concentration of nicotine than what is stated on the label. Drip More says the misbranded e-liquid was produced by a contract manufacturer.

The nicotine strength listed on the label is 3 mg/mL. Drip More has not said what concentration is actually in the bottles, but says, “The higher concentration of nicotine has the potential to cause immediate and potentially serious adverse health effects.” The company says is has received no reports of “illness or injury,” but that “some consumers have complained that the product tastes bad, bitter, and/or harsh.”

Without knowing what nicotine strength is in the recalled bottles, it is hard to predict whether the product presents a true health danger. Doubling 3mg/mL liquid to 6, for example, would be unlikely to create a hazard. But if the liquid was three or four times stronger than indicated, an unsuspecting sub-ohm vaper might receive an uncomfortably intense dose of nicotine. If unexpected, such a powerful hit could cause temporary dizziness or other effects.


*
Drip More says it will notify purchasers by email and letter, and will replace any of the recalled bottles that are returned.*

The recall was announced by Drip More, and also posted on the FDA’s website. The FDA regularly posts recall information for products regulated by the agency, including tobacco, food and drugs.

The recalled products are:

Candy King – Worms 3mg/100ml – Lot Number: WO03021819-1
Candy King – Worms 3mg/100ml – Lot Number: WO03021819-2
Candy King – Worms 3mg/100ml – Lot Number: WO03021819-3
Candy King – Worms 3mg/100ml – Lot Number: WO03021819-4

All four lots have the UPC 653341196767. Photos of the packages and locations of the identifying information are available on the Drip More website.

According to Drip More, more than 7,000 bottles of the misbranded e-liquid was shipped to distributors, wholesalers, retailers and consumers in the following states:

According to Drip More, more than 7,000 bottles of the misbranded e-liquid was shipped to distributors, wholesalers, retailers and consumers in the following states:

· Alabama
· Arizona
· California
· Colorado
· Florida
· Georgia
· Idaho
· Illinois
· Kentucky
· Louisiana
· Michigan
· Minnesota
· Montana
· North Carolina
· New Jersey
· Nevada
· New York
· Ohio
· Oklahoma
· Pennsylvania
· Tennessee
· Texas
· Utah
· Washington
· West Virginia
· Wyoming

Drip More says it will notify purchasers by email and letter, and will replace any of the recalled bottles that are returned. Retailers will offer refunds to individuals who bought the e-liquid.


3 June 2019

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/80308/candy-king-e-liquid-recalled-for-incorrect-nicotine-level/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy (4/6/19)

This is a excellent articles, serves as proof that the manufacturing of eLiquid with or without Nicotine needs to have standards and laws in place to inforce quality control and legal action should a manufacturer create a situation where the health of the consumer comes into question.

I like to believe that our local eLiquid manufactures are taking upon themselves to self police and adhere to strict guidelines to prevent any similar issues until such time that the relevant laws and legislation is put in place along with governance for the vape industry to follow and adhere to.

Currently in South Africa, the vape market is a bit of a free for all and it’s not all that hard to imagine that there are likely persons and business that are not adhering to manufacturing standards which should be of concern for our local vaping consumers.

The fact that this American company is working with the FDA to issue the warning and action plans highlight the fact that the Vape Industry can work hand in hand with their Governments and controlling bodies to make vaping as safe as possiable. This is an important lesson for South Africa to learn and these example can be used to constructively engage with goverment on the way forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

